# Need a strong tardis and fallout remover.



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

After a wash and dry there is loads of little black marks on the car. Would a tardis and fallout remover sort these? 

Anyone recommend any?


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Tardis is the brand name for Autosmarts tar remover and is about the best you can get. They also do a fallout remover too but you have to buy 5L.

Alternatively Autobrite do Just the Tonic (tar remover) and Purple Rain (fallout remover) and you can buy in 500ml 1L and 5L and are as good as any.


----------



## nickness (Oct 16, 2012)

Autosmart tardis would work well, then gently wipe over with a microfiber and rinse to emulsify. Or auto finesse oblitarate :thumb:


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> Tardis is the brand name for Autosmarts tar remover and is about the best you can get. They also do a fallout remover too but you have to buy 5L.
> 
> Alternatively Autobrite do Just the Tonic (tar remover) and Purple Rain (fallout remover) and you can buy in 500ml 1L and 5L and are as good as any.


 How effective are these at getting rid of all the little marks?


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Very effective. When you use a fallout remover it will show up hundreds of dots you couldn't even see and then you just jet wash off.


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> Very effective. When you use a fallout remover it will show up hundreds of dots you couldn't even see and then you just jet wash off.


 So do they work best together or is one better to get than another?


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

They are completely different products, one removes tar which is a necessity to have in anyone's collection and the other removes fallout which is another necessity really. I would get both if you want the best paintwork and the best base for a wax/sealant.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

They both do seperate things. One for Tar and one for iron fallout


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Curcelli said:


> So do they work best together or is one better to get than another?


also use them seperately, one is oil based (fallout) and one solvent based (tar)

so they won't mix well on the surface and will make both weaker.

I normally say tar remover first, since it's bigger lumps it can cover fallout underneath the tar.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep as above! Will sort your problems with the products suggested here


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Yep as above! Will sort your problems with the products suggested here


Great advice


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> Great advice


:lol:

There are some great people on here..........


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Autoglym do a tar remover you can get in Halfords. Not as good as tardis but easier to get hold of and does the same job but just takes longer but you dont have to buy it 20l at a time!


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the useful replies.

When is the best time to apply them? I'm thinking after the car is cleaned and dried, then rinse off again.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Just a quick question. How do you guys apply tardis? 

I use AG tar remover at the moment with a cloth. To be honest, I don't have the need for any more as it lasts forever, but I will get tardis next time as you can get a lot for your money.


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Just a quick question. How do you guys apply tardis?
> 
> I use AG tar remover at the moment with a cloth. To be honest, I don't have the need for any more as it lasts forever, but I will get tardis next time as you can get a lot for your money.


 How you finding the AG tar remover?


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Curcelli said:


> Thanks for all the useful replies.
> 
> When is the best time to apply them? I'm thinking after the car is cleaned and dried, then rinse off again.


I don't even dry the car I just apply them after a wash.



Guitarjon said:


> Just a quick question. How do you guys apply tardis?
> 
> I use AG tar remover at the moment with a cloth. To be honest, I don't have the need for any more as it lasts forever, but I will get tardis next time as you can get a lot for your money.


Apply Tardis using a spray bottle and cover the car in the stuff.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> Just a quick question. How do you guys apply tardis?
> 
> I use AG tar remover at the moment with a cloth. To be honest, I don't have the need for any more as it lasts forever, but I will get tardis next time as you can get a lot for your money.


TBH I got hold of some Tardis to try, and although it was good preferred applying by cloth (i.e. the AG stuff). Was using Tardis in a spray and tbh probably wasted too much as a result.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

tarbyonline said:


> Autoglym do a tar remover you can get in Halfords. Not as good as tardis but easier to get hold of and does the same job but just takes longer but you dont have to buy it 20l at a time!


A lot of people talk about AG being inferior but this is not right. Tardis is a strong trade product which works fast but will quickly damage trim and can even damage paint if used 
in the wrong way. AG is a much safer product which has little chance of doing damage but is necessarily much slower to dissolve tar. Each product is suitable for different users. In my opinion, it is short sighted to always blindly recommend Tardis (or other stronger products) because often those posing the questions have little or no experience and they risk doing damage.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

adjones said:


> A lot of people talk about AG being inferior but this is not right. Tardis is a strong trade product which works fast but will quickly damage trim and can even damage paint if used
> in the wrong way. AG is a much safer product which has little chance of doing damage but is necessarily much slower to dissolve tar. Each product is suitable for different users. In my opinion, it is short sighted to always blindly recommend Tardis (or other stronger products) because often those posing the questions have little or no experience and they risk doing damage.


You're correct Tardis is an extremely effective trade product, designed to do the job quickly and well. Professionals, who make their living from preparing vehicles, expect products to not only perform well, but also to be safe in use, assuming instructions are followed. Neither the professionals nor ourselves want expensive insurance claims for damage to paintwork and trim. We therefore invest enormous amounts of R&D into making products, which work well, are cost effective and are as safe as possible for the user and vehicle. I can't remember us ever having a liability claim for Tardis causing damage to trim or paintwork.

Follow the instructions on the label and Tardis is both very safe and very effective.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Sue J said:


> You're correct Tardis is an extremely effective trade product, designed to do the job quickly and well. Professionals, who make their living from preparing vehicles, expect products to not only perform well, but also to be safe in use, assuming instructions are followed. Neither the professionals nor ourselves want expensive insurance claims for damage to paintwork and trim. We therefore invest enormous amounts of R&D into making products, which work well, are cost effective and are as safe as possible for the user and vehicle. I can't remember us ever having a liability claim for Tardis causing damage to trim or paintwork.
> 
> Follow the instructions on the label and Tardis is both very safe and very effective.


My point was that the AG product, as example, doesn't require the same level of care. A careless user could cover the vehicle top to bottom with little risk but the same is not true of Tardis. It follows then that Tardis is not for everyone and whilst you have no claims made, there are numerous mentions of people fading trim or leaving spots having failed to read the instructions. Of course these people are not professional and did fail to read the instructions but this merely supports my view that Tardis was therefore not the correct product for them.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

As tardis would do the job


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

Are these the right products?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosmart...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item41638e1e2b

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosmart...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item27c717113c


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

don't buy from ebay - rip off prices for smaller quantities, you don't know what may be in the bottle and if they send tardis in a plastic bottle (assuming it _is_ tardis..) they are doing so illegally


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh where should I buy from? Also why is it illegal for it to be in a plastic bottle? Is it not good to put it into a bottle when using it?


----------



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mine came from here but other places do it.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/autosmart-tardis.html

Iron-X is available at lots of places.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/carpro-ironx-highly-effective-surface-cleaner-500ml.php


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

How much is postage from their on the Tardis?

And can the Iron X be used on paint aswell as wheels?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep ironx is for paintwork and wheels, tardis is supplied by autosmart in a metal tin for a very good reason, fine in plastic for use but not for sending in the post...


----------



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

Take a look at post #1 on the thread below:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=299450&highlight=iron-x

Can be used all over the car.

As for delivery costs, a big fat zero.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Curcelli said:


> How much is postage from their on the Tardis?
> 
> And can the Iron X be used on paint aswell as wheels?


Polished Bliss is free delivery. You can also get it from your local AS rep.

Yes Iron-X can be used on the bodywork.


----------



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> yep ironx is for paintwork and wheels, tardis is supplied by autosmart in a metal tin for a very good reason, fine in plastic for use but not for sending in the post...


Quite right, mine is on the top shelf of the shed away from the kids.

I keep a limited quantity in a plastic bottle for use along with a chemical resistant spray head.


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

What is Iron X exactly? A fallout remover?

Also is there a place to get AutoSmart Fallout remover?

With the Tardis if I buy 5L do I pour some into a spray bottle and spray directly onto the car?


----------



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

As my post above, you buy it in a 5ltr tin and then pour what you need into a plastic bottle to then spray over the panels of the car.

http://www.uksupplydirect.com/p/327/fallout-remover-5ltr

Not sure if they are official distributor. They do have local reps too.


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

Have you used that AG fallout remover?


----------



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nope, only the Iron-X. Perfectly happy with it so never wanted to stray.

Very satisfying to see the purple streaks running down the body work.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

PM SueJ on here and she can give you contact details of your local AS rep, tardis is about £15 for 5L (bargain compared to about £10 for a 1L on ebay, and you know its the proper product too), not sure what fallout remover costs tbh, similar price probably. ironx removes iron based fallout - as does autosmart fallout remover only difference is ironx turns a different colour..


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

Can you not use white spirit to remove tar?


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay thanks for the advice.

So Iron X is basically a fallout remover?


----------



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, Iron-X is just a brand of fallout remover.

Not sure about White Spirit, rather just stick with something I know if designed for it. TARDIS is designed to dissolve in water so that will assist with the rinse.


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

Aw right, so Iron X and Tardis are the best to get?


----------



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't know if they are the "best" to get as each person has their own preference.

I just happen to have used those products first and haven't bothered trying any others.


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you get the Iron X you linked earlier?

And is it best to use it on alloys with bill berry?


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

You might want to consider Korrosol from Bilthamber for a fallout remover. I haven't used Iron-X so can't compare, but Korrosol was highly effective on my alloy wheels, removing a huge amount of built-up fallout. Have a look at:

http://www.bilthamber.com/cleaning-and-degreasing/korrosol

I understand it smells a lot better than Iron-X...


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Iv just got Bilthamber Korrosol, will post a review up once iv tested it


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

atrose81 said:


> As my post above, you buy it in a 5ltr tin and then pour what you need into a plastic bottle to then spray over the panels of the car.
> 
> http://www.uksupplydirect.com/p/327/fallout-remover-5ltr
> 
> Not sure if they are official distributor. They do have local reps too.


No these are not an official Autosmart distribute. From Head Office we only sell the products to and offer support to our network of 140 official franchisees, each of whom operates from a 7.5 tonne mobile shop on a specific geographical area.

Anyone else selling the products will have had to buy them first from a franchisee. Generally it will always be cheaper to buy directly from your local franchisee.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Curcelli said:


> Do you get the Iron X you linked earlier?
> 
> And is it best to use it on alloys with bill berry?


bilberry first as you normally would then ironx..


----------

